# TTOC



## Dale_88 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi, just paid for a years membership but haven't received a membership number, should I have been given one in the email I received or do I have to wait for the pack which will come in the post?
Cheers Dale


----------



## bodmintt (Dec 28, 2013)

My membership number came in the post in the pack,it did not take long to arrive


----------



## Dale_88 (Jul 6, 2013)

bodmintt said:


> My membership number came in the post in the pack,it did not take long to arrive


Got my number now, cheers for the help


----------

